# The Steam-Pipe Light.



## DenBarrettSAR (May 8, 2014)

So i build a very unique light. with parts spanning 3/4 of a century, ( from old thin-wall steam pipe parts to modern LED electronics.) 


Here is a basic specs as a first impression:

- Runs on a single 18650 protected or non-protected Li-Ion cell for the main front light & side light, and two AA Eneloops or Alkalines for the completely independent continuously-running Glow-Light.
- its brighter, more powerful, and throws farther, even with a larger hotspot than my Olight S20, also the tint is much better with the XM-L2 4C Tint.
- it has a tail cap clicky switch, and a side water-resistant 3-way switch. 
- Both the main forward Light and the side Lantern-light as 4-modes with Moonlight/firefly-mode on both switchable with the side 3-way switch. (uses a specially modified Nanjq 105C / Qlite-Rev. Driver to power both the main front thrower and the side Light/lantern.
- the side Lantern/light is resistored, and on moonlight mode the load on the 18650 cell is almost unmeasurable, but still give a nice night light candle glow. ( jumps from 0.001 to 0.000 amps on my Fluke DMMA at the tail cap, giving it probably a month or more continuous run time on moonlight/nightlight mode.)
- The main forward light also has the 4-modes including moonlight mode.
- it will tail stand, head stand, and can be positioned on its side in several positions to direct the Side-Light in any direction. (the octagon head shape helps)
- Output on high for the Side-Light/lantern, is close to that of a small 9-watt Compact Fluorescent Bulb, but at the color tint closer to a incandescent. ( on high the tail cap load is 0.22 amps for the Side-Light, and 2.75 amps for the front main Light), so the run time will still be good for the Side-light on High as a camp or work lantern on a single IMR18650.
- The Blue Glow-light also give a glow many times brighter than a tritium tube, and will last probably a year or more continuously-running 24/7 a pair of AA-Alkaline cells. It has no switch to turn it off, as its not needed to turn off as tested: – the pair of off-brand Alkaline AA cells in the glow-light now has been running since June 2013 on the same set-up in a test circuit. 
- the blue Glow light makes the light easy to locate in a tent, on the night table, or anywhere in the dark.


----------



## derfyled (May 8, 2014)

Possibly the most original mod I've seen in years. I like it a lot, very nice, good work ! :twothumbs

PS: I wouldn't mind more pictures !


----------



## mvyrmnd (May 8, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Str8stroke (May 8, 2014)

Super cool. Its everything wrapped up in one cool artsy package. Fine work & good job!


----------



## sandalian (May 8, 2014)

Hilarious! More pics please


----------



## 880arm (May 8, 2014)

That is beyond awesome. Great work! :twothumbs


----------



## Beamhead (May 8, 2014)

derfyled said:


> Possibly the most original mod I've seen in years. I like it a lot, very nice, good work ! :twothumbs
> 
> PS: I wouldn't mind more pictures !


What he said!


----------



## KDM (May 8, 2014)

Very nice! Cleaver use of the union fitting.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (May 8, 2014)

derfyled said:


> Possibly the most original mod I've seen in years. I like it a lot, very nice, good work ! :twothumbs
> 
> PS: I wouldn't mind more pictures !



I will have more photos soon, especially when i use the light on a 4-day back country canoe tip in two weeks.


----------



## nbp (May 9, 2014)

Wow! Super cool! I've never seen anything like it. This is what CPF is all about - it's creative and cool, and super useful too. :goodjob:


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (May 9, 2014)

nbp said:


> Wow! Super cool! I've never seen anything like it. This is what CPF is all about - it's creative and cool, and super useful too. :goodjob:



I wanted to keep it "Original" in a way, but build it different from the common lights we have, and have more multiple capabilities. Not to just look cool, but to actually be useable in many ways. I will have some better photos soon from a planned camping trip in two weeks where i plan on using it there.


----------



## GunnarGG (May 9, 2014)

This is a beautiful creation!
And also not only looks but also function it's very impressive.
Great work.


----------



## jonwkng (May 9, 2014)

Awesome build! :thumbsup: Very steampunk. The domed side light is a nice touch.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 13, 2014)

The most original and creative build! 
Very cool piece of equipment.


----------



## sadtimes (May 14, 2014)

I love this. Im inspired!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR (Jul 29, 2014)

Here are some more photos of this light as requested. 
This light just recently won First-place in a large Scratch-Build Contest.

The Light is an actively used light, taken on camping trips, backcountry canoe trips, & group Mountain expeditions. ( photos below)

Below is the SteamPipe Light beamshot compared to a Modded Nitecore P25 Smilodon, showing the more Neutral Tint and wider smoother beam profile. 






Here is the SP Light in Lantern-Mode on high comparing to a Coleman Peak-1 gas lantern.






- Used here again in Lantern mode on Medium as an area light.






Photos below taken of the light used on a 1-week long Canoe Back-country expedition in Algonquin Park, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 29, 2014)

Awesome, beautiful wilderness too!


----------

